# Forum About Russia Politics  Political Correctness

## GabCNesbitt

I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## basurero

Yeh I know, political correctness sucks (no offense to prostitutes intended).

----------


## DDT

I have heard that PC is getting pretty bad in UK. 
I took this off a forum for Australian police officers.  

> Police to brief Muslims before terror raids
> Abul Taher 
> POLICE have agreed to consult a panel of Muslim leaders before mounting counter-terrorist raids or arrests. Members of the panel will offer their assessment of whether information police have on a suspect is too flimsy and will also consider the consequences on community relations of a raid.
> Members will be security vetted and will have to promise not to reveal any intelligence they are shown. They will not have to sign the Official Secrets Act.  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 71,00.html 
> little green footballs

  

> henell  	
> Posted: Sep 28 2006, 04:18 AM 	  
> Duty Officer  
> Group: Officers
> Posts: 563
> Member No.: 554
> Joined: 16-June 03   
> 	What utter garbage mad.gif Do they consult the Methodists, Catholics et al prior to busting one of their faithful? Do this mob have more sensitive feelings than the rest of humanity? Quite frankly from my perspective, if they dont like the status quo, there are plenty of means of transport back to where they would feel comfortable.
> The authorities seem to approach this mob with trepidation and over much concern for their finer sensibilities. I wonder if the same courtesies would be extended to infidels in Islamic states?
> ...

 I hope it is not going to go like that in Russia.

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> I have heard that PC is getting pretty bad in UK. 
> I took this off a forum for Australian police officers.    
> 			
> 				Police to brief Muslims before terror raids
> Abul Taher 
> POLICE have agreed to consult a panel of Muslim leaders before mounting counter-terrorist raids or arrests. Members of the panel will offer their assessment of whether information police have on a suspect is too flimsy and will also consider the consequences on community relations of a raid.
> Members will be security vetted and will have to promise not to reveal any intelligence they are shown. They will not have to sign the Official Secrets Act.  http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0, ... 71,00.html 
> little green footballs
> 			
> ...

 [/quote:2631y9u4] 
I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

While I agree that sometimes PC has been taken to extremes, it doesn't mean there should be none whatsoever. Especially at work it is important, to make sure the work environment is all-inclusive. 
I think you should get fired if you keep calling gay people for 'poofs' or any other pejorative labels. You might not like gay people, but that is your problem and you don't have to insult fellow humans beacuse you have personal problems! Same goes for race, sex, age or any other things you might find 'unlikeable'.

----------


## DDT

You can't too worked up over the word "poofs" Klinky! Everybody calls everybody a poof over there, including the poofs. That's what makes things so much fun. I have also noticed  people here misjudging  our friend  тату on his remarks too. It's different culture. You really can't judge things by American standards.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Well, I hear black people (and I have permission from them to call them that  :: ) call each other for 'n!gger', but I don't feel like dying just yet... 
But 'poof' I don't know, as long it isn't meant in a pejorative way and is not conceived to be so then it is fine. Apparently it wasn't conceived so, therefore the reprimand...

----------


## basurero

Меня раздражает, когда люди сердятся на меня за то, что использую слово "gay", чтобы говорить о чем-нибудь неприятном. Я даже не думаю про геев когда так говорю, это просто дополнительное современное значение слова. Также слово "retarded" должно быть совершенно допустимым!

----------


## DDT

I know what you are saying klinky but there is a *different* kind of comraderie amongst the English and Aussies and Kiwis. I fear that if American PCness creeps into these countries that this comradery will be finished and subsequently those cultures will blend into an American version of such.

----------


## adoc

[quote=GabCNesbitt]
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## DDT

Crikies! Did I miss something? How did we get to anti-semitism here?

----------


## adoc

> Crikies! Did I miss something? How did we get to anti-semitism here?

 Easy.  Just take the PC away, and you'll be there in no time.  I don't think people fully understand that certain rules make civilization what it is now, and take everything for granted.  You want full freedom and zero accountability - go to Russia and enjoy being royally screwed.  Russia of 90's would be a better choice, certainly. 
And for that priceless little passage   

> Prior to this, there has been, for years, a cencorship speech pertaining to immigration, and we have had floods of immigrants that nobody seems to want, but nobody dare speak out about.

 I'd personally kick GabCNesbitt's bony fascist ass.  How's that for being honest?

----------


## Guin

For all those who understand Russian I recommend this splendid essay: Толстая Татьяна. Политическая корректность  
A little quotation:  _В своей  статье для  американского  журнала я  как-то  процитировала строку Пушкина: "Потомок негров  безобразный".  Мне  позвонил редактор:  "Вы что, с ума сошли? Я не могу напечатать эти  слова". -- "Но Пушкин это сказал о себе". -- "Этого  не  может  быть". --  "Может". -- Молчание.  -- "Снимите строку". -- "Не сниму". -- "Тогда давайте  напечатаем вашу статью под другой фамилией".  --  "Тогда я вообще снимаю свою статью и  напечатаю  ее в другом
месте,  сославшись  на вашу цензуру.  -- "Это тоже невозможно. Слушайте, ваш Пушкин  что,  расист?"  --  "Наш Пушкин --  эфиоп".  --Долгое  молчание.  --"Слушайте, без  этой  строки  ваша  статья  только  улучшится. Поверьте мне, старому  редактору".  Долгий  визг  с  моей стороны о  том, что  я  это  уже семьдесят лет  слышу,  и  что  советская  власть, и  тоталитарный  режим,  и Главлит. и Николай Первый,  и кишиневская ссылка, и понятно что. И что  я от
бабушки ушел,  и от дедушки  ушел, а от  тебя, политическая правильность,  и подавно уйду. Визг не помогает. Тогда я  меняю  тактику и,  холодно, злобно, раздельно:  "Так.  Мало  того,  что  черных  вы, белые, держали  в рабстве в течение трехсот лет. Теперь вы затыкаете  рот единственному русскому черному поэту, томившемуся в неволе среди берез тоталитарного строя. Вот он, расизм. Вот она, сегрегация. Генерал Ли сдался, а вы -- нет. Мы что, в Алабаме?.." Пушкина напечатали._  ::

----------


## Ramil

PC sucks!
It brings up a society of hypocrites. Does it really matter if I say 'gay' or 'queer'? I think the same of him. And have an attitude of my own.
So, whose problems are this? Mine or of the man (or woman) who takes offence? I have a right to dislike any man or social group. I have a right to speak openly of my feelings. Isn't that about freedom of speech (and of thought for that matter)?
If somebody dislikes my sayings - that's just too bad. If some anglo-saxon southern republican of a high rank says "afro-american" he thinks "n!gger". That won't going change even by forcing him to use politically correct terms. In time, new terms will be needed since the current ones are going to have that same pejorative meanings.
Every man has an absolute and undisputed right to say what he wants where he wants and when he wants. Otherwise, democracy ends right here and now.

----------


## Dagest

[quote=GabCNesbitt]I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> Originally Posted by DDT  Crikies! Did I miss something? How did we get to anti-semitism here?   Easy.  Just take the PC away, and you'll be there in no time.  I don't think people fully understand that certain rules make civilization what it is now, and take everything for granted.  You want full freedom and zero accountability - go to Russia and enjoy being royally screwed.  Russia of 90's would be a better choice, certainly. 
> And for that priceless little passage        Originally Posted by GabCNesbitt  Prior to this, there has been, for years, a cencorship speech pertaining to immigration, and we have had floods of immigrants that nobody seems to want, but nobody dare speak out about.   I'd personally kick GabCNesbitt's bony fascist ass.  How's that for being honest?

 Make civilization what it is now?  Well I don

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt]I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## Dagest

[quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt]I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## charlestonian

Hold on y'all... let me put my robe on, and get my guitar... would you like to hear some Johnny Horton's songs???  ::

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt]I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> PC sucks!
> It brings up a society of hypocrites. Does it really matter if I say 'gay' or 'queer'? I think the same of him. And have an attitude of my own.
> So, whose problems are this? Mine or of the man (or woman) who takes offence? I have a right to dislike any man or social group. I have a right to speak openly of my feelings. Isn't that about freedom of speech (and of thought for that matter)?
> If somebody dislikes my sayings - that's just too bad. If some anglo-saxon southern republican of a high rank says "afro-american" he thinks "n!gger". That won't going change even by forcing him to use politically correct terms. In time, new terms will be needed since the current ones are going to have that same pejorative meanings.
> Every man has an absolute and undisputed right to say what he wants where he wants and when he wants. Otherwise, democracy ends right here and now.

 Nobody is forcing you to like someone you don't like. If we look aside of your ignorant prejudices, because that is what they are, there are many reasons why you should be PC in public places. Take work for example, if you go around spreading your hatred for, say, left-handed people calling them "mother f--king lefties!", do you think they would want to work around you anymore? No. So they quit and you are happy, good for you! However, the company you work for relies on these people who are in no way responsible for what they are (be they left-handed, jews, blacks, gringos, women, etc.) for work. Your crazy attitudes hurt the company. Therefore YOU are the one who should be fired. Now if you would just control your hatred and be PC, you could all work for the same company and business would flourish. That is the whole business imperative of PC. 
Anyway, I don't see why you want to openly insult people, even if you don't like him (esp. for no other reason than his skin color, for example). Freedom of speech wasn't invented for people to be rude to each other, does the insulted person really have to beat you up for you to understand that?   ::

----------


## charlestonian

Politically correct phrases: http://www.pcphrases.com/

----------


## charlestonian

PC in action.
(This joke was posted by Lampada a while back): 
В американской булочной: 
- Мне батон и полчерного! Извиняюсь, половинку афробуханки!

----------


## Dagest

[quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt]I would normally put this in the political forum, but since it permeates through to every aspect of moden day life in the West, I thought it belongs here. 
I heard the news today, oh boy, (enough of The Beatles), but it

----------


## DDT

Lets get one thing straight here!  
PC is really just another word for Lefty Liberal Concepts. Those that support being PC are generally (note to all: I said generally) Ultra Left Wing in their politics. Those that don't support it are generally further to the Right. It is pretty obvious that Daget has figured this out by his attack on Gabcnesbitt.  
So what this is all really boils down to  is politics, as usual, and the Loony Left jump at any and every opportunity to smear and belittle anyone who even whispers their discontent with political correctness or any other hippy, new age, feel good  drivel imposed on the rest of us, as Satan worshipping baby killers.  
Well, there is only one way to fight this insanity and that is to fight fire with fire.
So, Dagest....go schmuk yourself! And please don't emmigrate to Australia, it is fvked up enough thgere already. 
And Gabcnesbitt, if you are really an anti-semite as Adoc thinks then I can't support you because I proudly support Israel.   
Ramil: I loved your post!!   ::

----------


## Dagest

> Lets get one thing straight here!  
> PC is really just another word for Lefty Liberal Concepts. Those that support being PC are generally (note to all: I said generally) Ultra Left Wing in their politics. Those that don't support it are generally further to the Right. It is pretty obvious that Daget has figured this out by his attack on Gabcnesbitt.  
> So what this is all really boils down to  is politics, as usual, and the Loony Left jump at any and every opportunity to smear and belittle anyone who even whispers their discontent with political correctness or any other hippy, new age, feel good  drivel imposed on the rest of us, as Satan worshipping baby killers.  
> Well, there is only one way to fight this insanity and that is to fight fire with fire.
> So, Dagest....go schmuk yourself! And please don't emmigrate to Australia, it is fvked up enough thgere already. 
> And Gabcnesbitt, if you are really an anti-semite as Adoc thinks then I can't support you because I proudly support Israel.   
> Ramil: I loved your post!!

 I don't recall defending PC.  I objected to the assertion that immigrants are flooding the country.  In my opinion the ultra-left would defend free speech above all else (I'm not talking about Stalinists here).  History has taught us that it's the Right who have the bigger problem with free speech.  PC in this country had been intiated by the New Labour clique, who are far removed from the ultra-left.  PC is nothing but a New Labour gloss, which likes to pretend that social divisions don't exist. 
I wouldn't move to Australia as I hear it has a real racism problem.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  PC sucks!
> It brings up a society of hypocrites. Does it really matter if I say 'gay' or 'queer'? I think the same of him. And have an attitude of my own.
> So, whose problems are this? Mine or of the man (or woman) who takes offence? I have a right to dislike any man or social group. I have a right to speak openly of my feelings. Isn't that about freedom of speech (and of thought for that matter)?
> If somebody dislikes my sayings - that's just too bad. If some anglo-saxon southern republican of a high rank says "afro-american" he thinks "n!gger". That won't going change even by forcing him to use politically correct terms. In time, new terms will be needed since the current ones are going to have that same pejorative meanings.
> Every man has an absolute and undisputed right to say what he wants where he wants and when he wants. Otherwise, democracy ends right here and now.   Nobody is forcing you to like someone you don't like. If we look aside of your ignorant prejudices, because that is what they are, there are many reasons why you should be PC in public places. Take work for example, if you go around spreading your hatred for, say, left-handed people calling them "mother f--king lefties!", do you think they would want to work around you anymore? No. So they quit and you are happy, good for you! However, the company you work for relies on these people who are in no way responsible for what they are (be they left-handed, jews, blacks, gringos, women, etc.) for work. Your crazy attitudes hurt the company. Therefore YOU are the one who should be fired. Now if you would just control your hatred and be PC, you could all work for the same company and business would flourish. That is the whole business imperative of PC. 
> Anyway, I don't see why you want to openly insult people, even if you don't like him (esp. for no other reason than his skin color, for example). Freedom of speech wasn't invented for people to be rude to each other, does the insulted person really have to beat you up for you to understand that?

 Kalinka, I was afraid some people would think of me as of a man full of ignorant prejudices. I deliberately exaggerated things a little in order to emboss the futility of any PC policy. PC won't going to change people's attitudes and thoughts. PC will push the hatred and prejudices deeper and shield it with the mask of hypocrisy. That's going to boil more and more until it explodes and a man will take his gun and shoot several innocent girls in a school. I'm not a prejudiced man, Kalinka, I just defend those who are. Personally, I prefer people who hate me to say it right into my face.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

PC is about not marginalizing people -- consists in "minding one's manners." 
But I wouldn't try to deal with PIC except case by case -- preemption is a bit futile.  Legal codification and generalization, and concrete-ization, in an area so touchy and fluxy is a bit of a lost cause. 
That said...and to change gears... 
DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.

----------


## Lampada

> ... , I prefer people who hate me to say it right into my face.

 *-1*

----------


## charlestonian

> DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.

 I hope you are not joking because it is true.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Oh yeah. 
Here, DDT:  http://youtube.com/watch?v=SShRR7sInsc  
Suicide bombings are despicable...but helicopters/airplanes/tanks and rifles have the same effect. 
There are Palestianians and Zionists who will burn side by side in hell.

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

Not joking, Charlestonian.  Edited out the smileys just to make sure my point is made!

----------


## Lampada

> DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.
> 			
> 		  I hope you are not joking because it is true.

 You are entitled to your opinion, but there are enough people who do not care what you think.  :P

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian     
> 			
> 				DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.
> 			
> 		  I hope you are not joking because it is true.   You are entitled to your opinion, but there are enough people who do not care what you think.  :P

 Fine with me. You have your opinion, and I have mine.

----------


## adoc

[quote=GabCNesbitt] 
I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Kalinka, I was afraid some people would think of me as of a man full of ignorant prejudices. I deliberately exaggerated things a little in order to emboss the futility of any PC policy. PC won't going to change people's attitudes and thoughts. PC will push the hatred and prejudices deeper and shield it with the mask of hypocrisy. That's going to boil more and more until it explodes and a man will take his gun and shoot several innocent girls in a school. I'm not a prejudiced man, Kalinka, I just defend those who are. Personally, I prefer people who hate me to say it right into my face.

 That's where you are wrong, PC IS helping people's attitudes and thoughts. But first let me say that a person filled with hatred has some serious personal problems and needs help. Hatred is a very strong emotion and is very dangerous. I think people who say 'I hate such and such' really don't understand what they are saying. If you seriously hate gay people or chinese or whatever, then you should seek help. If not, you'll probably end up as a skinhead and attack random people on the street. Oh, the freedom of speech and thought! 
Why is PC helping? Because it forces you to think twice of what you say, it teaches you respect for your fellow humans. Heck, wasn't this all your beloved communism all about, being good to "the humanity"? If you think that spreading hatred and insults is a civilized way of living and going to make your problems go away, you, sir, are delusional. 
Anyway, PC is not a law, do as you like. Call black people for 'n!ggers' if you like, we'll see how far your prejudices will get you. I, personally, am glad that I can go to work and not be ridiculed for being blond (f.ex.). I am so much more productive that way! 
Lastly, regardless of immigration, we are living in a world that is becoming more global by the minute. If you are an American and hate pink commie bastards and keeping professing your beliefs that all Russians are commies (like someone on this board), you are just going to spread resentment, anger and lose respect. All educated people know that people are different, have different beliefs and have different prejudices. There is no reason why you should be more right than others. 
Can't we just *all* get along?

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=adoc][quote=GabCNesbitt] 
I

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Ok, GabCNesbitt, let's talk about your problems. 
Who do you hate and why? Let's not be PC here. Just immigrants in general, or a particular group?

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian     
> 			
> 				DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.
> 			
> 		  I hope you are not joking because it is true.   You are entitled to your opinion, but there are enough people who do not care what you think.  :P

 Fine with me. You have your opinion, and I have mine.
Yeah, Israel rules  :: . Israel is so brave, as long as America supports it... Send all the Jews over there! What are they doing in other countries? They should go to their homeland. I bet they don't want to go there, huh? Oh, they can defend Israel, as long they are not there. So, their "patriotism" is all talk... Phony, phony, phony. (Moderated. L.)

----------


## DagothWarez

> Phony, phony, phony. (Moderated. L.) !

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Kalinka, I was afraid some people would think of me as of a man full of ignorant prejudices. I deliberately exaggerated things a little in order to emboss the futility of any PC policy. PC won't going to change people's attitudes and thoughts. PC will push the hatred and prejudices deeper and shield it with the mask of hypocrisy. That's going to boil more and more until it explodes and a man will take his gun and shoot several innocent girls in a school. I'm not a prejudiced man, Kalinka, I just defend those who are. Personally, I prefer people who hate me to say it right into my face.   That's where you are wrong, PC IS helping people's attitudes and thoughts. But first let me say that a person filled with hatred has some serious personal problems and needs help. Hatred is a very strong emotion and is very dangerous. I think people who say 'I hate such and such' really don't understand what they are saying. If you seriously hate gay people or chinese or whatever, then you should seek help. If not, you'll probably end up as a skinhead and attack random people on the street. Oh, the freedom of speech and thought! 
> Why is PC helping? Because it forces you to think twice of what you say, it teaches you respect for your fellow humans. Heck, wasn't this all your beloved communism all about, being good to "the humanity"? If you think that spreading hatred and insults is a civilized way of living and going to make your problems go away, you, sir, are delusional. 
> Anyway, PC is not a law, do as you like. Call black people for 'n!ggers' if you like, we'll see how far your prejudices will get you. I, personally, am glad that I can go to work and not be ridiculed for being blond (f.ex.). I am so much more productive that way! 
> Lastly, regardless of immigration, we are living in a world that is becoming more global by the minute. If you are an American and hate pink commie bastards and keeping professing your beliefs that all Russians are commies (like someone on this board), you are just going to spread resentment, anger and lose respect. All educated people know that people are different, have different beliefs and have different prejudices. There is no reason why you should be more right than others. 
> Can't we just *all* get along?

 Kalinka, you're missing my point entirely. All I want to say that PC must not be introduced by law. It's about morality and respect. Don't bring any laws in this sphere of human life. Trying to formalize such things will get you to nowhere. Bringing laws into it will either lead to an absurd or a tragedy. I don't mind black or yellow skinned people (I don't know whether it is correct to use such words though  ::  ), I don't hate gays (I just don't understand them  ::  ) I don't insult people and I don't advocate racism, sexism, nazism or any other -ism (including communism - most definetely I am not a communist. An anarchist, maybe. Power is a crime.
I don't believe in laws though. Laws won't make people better than they are. I achnowledge only 10 laws - the decalogue. If you follow them - you're fairly safe with any other law that humans will ever invent. 
EDIT: Just strike the offender into his mouth and don't bring lawyers and courts into this.

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> Ok, GabCNesbitt, let's talk about your problems. 
> Who do you hate and why? Let's not be PC here. Just immigrants in general, or a particular group?

 I hate lefty politicians who open the borders up to people like this: 
[quote]
A man who desecrated a cenotaph in Blackpool on the day marking the 90th anniversary of the start of World War I, has escaped a jail sentence.  *Iraqi Harkan Amin, 32, a failed asylum seeker from Oldham, Greater Manchester, admitted outraging public decency by behaving in an indecent manner.  
The Royal British Legion and Russian Convoy Association had laid wreaths which were ruined after the sex act*.  
Amin was unable to pay the

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian  Phony, phony, phony. Jews can't be trusted, anyway... they'll stab you in the back in no time!

 Why banned? You just can't stand the truth, can you? Just look at history: why do you think Jews were never liked (mildly put)?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Kalinka, you're missing my point entirely. All I want to say that PC must not be introduced by law. It's about morality and respect. Don't bring any laws in this sphere of human life. Trying to formalize such things will get you to nowhere. Bringing laws into it will either lead to an absurd or a tragedy. I don't mind black or yellow skinned people (I don't know whether it is correct to use such words though  ), I don't hate gays (I just don't understand them  ) I don't insult people and I don't advocate racism, sexism, nazism or any other -ism (including communism - most definetely I am not a communist). 
> I don't believe in laws though. Laws won't make people better than they are. I achnowledge only 10 laws - the decalogue. If you follow them - you're fairly safe with any other law that humans will ever invent.

 Who is talking about it being introduced by law? I agree, it shouldn't! I do believe it should be part of any business' code of conduct for their employees, but that is just my opinion.  ::  Be careful who you defend, Ramil, for a second I thought you were a skinhead regularily going to махачи!   ::

----------


## Wowik

Тут читал статью по-русски про Южную Африку. В ней негров назвали афроамериканцами.   ::   ::   
А как в Америке принято называть афроафриканцев?

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian     
> 			
> 				DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.
> 			
> 		  I hope you are not joking because it is true.   You are entitled to your opinion, but there are enough people who do not care what you think.  :P   Fine with me. You have your opinion, and I have mine.
> Yeah, Israel rules . Israel is so brave, as long as America supports it... Send all the Jews over there! What are they doing in other countries? They should go to their homeland. I bet they don't want to go there, huh? Oh, they can defend Israel, as long they are not there. So, their "patriotism" is all talk... Phony, phony, phony. (Moderated. L.)

 I thought you'd suggest to destroy Israel and bring all Israelis here.  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=GabCNesbitt] 

> Ok, GabCNesbitt, let's talk about your problems. 
> Who do you hate and why? Let's not be PC here. Just immigrants in general, or a particular group?

 I hate lefty politicians who open the borders up to people like this: 
Source:  BBC - http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lanc ... 580874.stm 
Refused asylum seven times?!  Yet he does this sort of thing?  Funny how we

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Тут читал статью по-русски про Южную Африку. В ней негров назвали афроамериканцами.     
> А как в Америке принято называть афроафриканцев?

 Знаешь, я тоже так однажды подумал: "как их называть"?  
Но это же естественно, либо "South African", "Kenyan", и т.п., либо "черный".

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by charlestonian        Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by charlestonian     
> 			
> 				DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.
> 			
> 		  I hope you are not joking because it is true.   You are entitled to your opinion, but there are enough people who do not care what you think.  :P   Fine with me. You have your opinion, and I have mine.
> Yeah, Israel rules . Israel is so brave, as long as America supports it... Send all the Jews over there! What are they doing in other countries? They should go to their homeland. I bet they don't want to go there, huh? Oh, they can defend Israel, as long they are not there. So, their "patriotism" is all talk... Phony, phony, phony. (Moderated. L.)   I thought you'd suggest to destroy Israel and bring all Israelis here.

 Nope. Destroy Israel ...   (Moderated. L.)  ::

----------


## DagothWarez

> Знаешь, я тоже так однажды подумал: "как их называть"?  
> Но это же естественно, либо "South African", "Kenyan", и т.п., либо "черный".

 How should I call (Moderated. L.) _asians_? in America? I mean politically correct of course.

----------


## DagothWarez

> Nope. Destroy Israel ...   (Moderated. L.)

 Мне еврейские _девушки_  нравятся некоторые.

----------


## DagothWarez

Топег удался. Модер не перегрейся.    ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Топег удался. Модер не перегрейся.

  модер уже ответила на твой вопрос!   ::

----------


## charlestonian

Lampada:
Why are my posts the only ones that are being so-called "moderated"? And, what about freedom of speech, anyway? Does it exist in here?

----------


## basurero

А почему никто не говорит про политическую коррекность в России? Это оригинальная причина темы, не так ли?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Information for those who still don't understand Political Correctness  ::   http://www.encyclopediadramatica.com/in ... orrectness 
"Incorrect: "This homework assignment is so _gay_!" 
Correct: "This homework assignment is so lame/boring/Homosexual-American/etc.!""

----------


## Lampada

> Топег удался. Модер не перегрейся.

 Да это пустяки, но за заботу - спасибо.    ::

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=GabCNesbitt][quote="kalinka_vinnie":3f3sa5cu]Ok, GabCNesbitt, let's talk about your problems. 
Who do you hate and why? Let's not be PC here. Just immigrants in general, or a particular group?[/quote] 
I hate lefty politicians who open the borders up to people like this: 
Source:  BBC - [url="http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lancashire/3580874.stm"]http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/lanc ... 580874.stm[/url] 
Refused asylum seven times?!  Yet he does this sort of thing?  Funny how we

----------


## basurero

> "This homework assignment is so lame/boring/Homosexual-American/etc.!""

 As an uninteresting person who can't walk, I find this offensive!

----------


## adoc

> Ok, GabCNesbitt, let's talk about your problems. 
> Who do you hate and why? Let's not be PC here. Just immigrants in general, or a particular group?

 You are not going to start a support group session, are you?   ::

----------


## adoc

[quote=GabCNesbitt]
Oooh such, bitterness!  What

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

[quote=GabCNesbitt] 
How does it help the economy?  Do explain! 
It

----------


## Оля

> Это оригинальная причина темы, не так ли?

 Даже не знаю, как исправить... Просто не говори так   ::

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=GabCNesbitt] 
How does it help the economy?  Do explain! 
It

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=adoc][quote=GabCNesbitt]
Oooh such, bitterness!  What

----------


## Dagest

[quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=GabCNesbitt] 
How does it help the economy?  Do explain! 
It

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Dagest][quote=GabCNesbitt][quote=kalinka_vinnie][quote=GabCNesbitt] 
How does it help the economy?  Do explain! 
It

----------


## Dagest

[quote]I

----------


## Dobry

I can't believe that this is an argument I was completely absent of!  I missed my chance!    ::     ::

----------


## DDT

> I can't believe that this is an argument I was completely absent of!  I missed my chance!

 There is only the duelling against windmills here I'm afraid.

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Dagest][quote]I

----------


## Trzeci_Wymiar

He called a police horse gay? 
LMFAO. 
Rad!

----------


## gRomoZeka

> He called a police horse gay?

 Probably it flirted with him.   ::

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Trzeci_Wymiar  He called a police horse gay?   Probably it flirted with him.

 I'm continuing to stay out of this one.  "gay police horse"??    ::   ::

----------


## Бармалей

What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...  ::

----------


## Dobry

> Originally Posted by Dobry  I can't believe that this is an argument I was completely absent of!  I missed my chance!         There is only the duelling against windmills here I'm afraid.

 Clever as always.    ::

----------


## GabCNesbitt

> What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...

 I

----------


## Бармалей

[quote=GabCNesbitt] 

> What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...

 I

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Бармалей][quote=GabCNesbitt] 

> What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...

 I

----------


## gRomoZeka

I think GabCNesbit raised an interesting question in that topic, though personally I'm more interested in the language aspect of political correctness than that immigrants/gay stuff.

----------


## Dobry

[quote=GabCNesbitt] 

> What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...

 I

----------


## GabCNesbitt

[quote=Dobry][quote=GabCNesbitt] 

> What a nasty little thread this has become. I didn't see that coming...

 I

----------


## gRomoZeka

> No worries, no offense.

 +1

----------


## DDT

> DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.

  How short sighted you are! The crime was committed when the whole world kicked and bullied Jewish people from one country to the next for the last 2,000 years climaxing with systematic genocide, while, again the world paid little attention to their plight. The state of Israel is only  the result of this.
 There is no way for the problem to be rectified other than for the nations around Israel to just leave them alone. Failing that....there will be war! So you might aswell "get with the program" because right now you are part of the problem.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Trzeci_Wymiar  
> DDT...didn't you know?  The entire establishment of the state of Israel was a crime against humanity.    How short sighted you are! The crime was committed when the whole world kicked and bullied Jewish people from one country to the next for the last 2,000 years climaxing with systematic genocide, while, again the world paid little attention to their plight. The state of Israel is only  the result of this.

 That's great. But don't you think that saying that they are the only "chosen by God" nation and the other nations are unworthy played a major part in their misfortunes during the last 2000 years? 
No one will like religious superiority. "My god is better than yours" talks usually provokes things that happenned to jews during the last two millenia. Jews only needed tolerance to other nations in matters of the religion and attitude. Arrogance was among top ten reasons of jewish vicissitude.

----------


## RusskiSlav

> I have heard that PC is getting pretty bad in UK.

 It's unfortunately pretty bad in some places in the US too.   ::  
PC sucks   

> PC sucks. It brings up a society of hypocrites

 Well put, Ramil. I agree

----------


## Propp

I've just found this thread acidentally and read few posts in the beginning about PC and all.
Yesterday I saw a comic programme "Схема смеха" on TV and  one sketch was on exactly these theme. 
A policeman came to check an appartment, which was the source of terrible noice and neighbours started to complain. The door opened by  a fierce-faced ruffian in sadistic clothes and with terrible whip in his hands. 
P (Policeman): I'm sorry, but I have an order to chek your appartment.
R (Ruffian): Well, I don't mind, but you see, I am the representative of the sexual minority group, so you cannot disturb my rights for privacy on common grounds.
P: The fact is that I'm also the representative of the sexual minority group, and I'm authorised to conduct a search in these cases.
R: Well, but do you have the officialy certified paper?
P: Yes, here you are. 
A voice from inside the appartment: "AARRRHHH! Where are you?!!! It HURTS!!! OOOOAAAAAAARGHHHRR!!! 
R (aside): SHUT UP!!!! I have business here!!! (to the P) Well, the papers are OK, but the fact is that I am a member of a special minority within sexual minority, but this paper doesn't mention it.
P: What a coincidence! I am also a member of this special sexual minority group and I have a right to convey an examination of such cases. Here is my special certificate.
R: Well. But I'm afraid, it won't do. The fact is that I am a member of [dont remember the name, say...] Great Mumbo-Jumbo religion. My religion prohibits me to be examined by non-mebers of our great religion. 
A voice from inside the appartment: "AARRRHHH!!!! OOOOAAAAAAARGHHHRR!!! 
P: So perhaps you'll be pleased to know that several days before I visited the temple of Great Mumbo-Jumbo and the Great priest personally converted me in Mumbo-Jumbism... Here you are, this is my certificate...
R: Ahh, I forget to mention, that last year I was a witness of a great tragical event -- a road-roller run over and crushed a tit. I am not fully rocovered yet. It was such a psycological trauma for me! (aside) SHUT UP YOU BASTARD!!! I'LL COME AND SHOW YOU NOW!!!
P: Last year I attended a special psycologiacal courses. It happens that I also was a witness of such a tragical event. So I am now authorised to examine the suspects with exactly this kind of psycological trauma.
R: Yes.. I see... but... but... I read that in your case it was a sparrow!!!
P: Yes, but does it matter?
R: Of course it does! The tit is PITIFULLER!!!
P: Oh, I'm sorry! I didn't mean to hurt. May be, the other day. So, excuse me, I have nothing against you personnally... I must take my leave now... I wish you good day!
R: Yes, yes, I understand, you have such a job... Good bye, sir! (playing with the whip in his hands)....

----------

